# Your from Texas if...



## texasgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

*I hope this works this time, if it doesn't I'll do it again*
** 
** 
** 
*You're from **Texas** if...........* 
*  *You can properly pronounce Corsicana, Palestine, Decatur, Wichita Falls, San Antonio, MEXIA, Waco, and Amarillo.*

*  *You think that people who complain about the wind in their states are sissies.*

*  *A tornado warning siren is your signal to go out in the yard and look for a funnel.*

*  *You've ever had to switch from "heat" to "A/C" in the same day.*

*  *You know that the true value of a parking space is not determined by the distance to the door, but by the availability of shade.*

*  *Stores don't have bags, they have sacks.*

*  *You think everyone from a bigger city has an accent.*

*  *You measure distance in minutes.*

*  *Little Smokies are something you serve only for special occasions.*

*  *You go to the lake because you think it is like going to the ocean.*

*  *You listen to the weather forecast before picking out an outfit.*

*  *You know cowpies are not made of beef.*

*  *Someone you know has used a football schedule to plan their wedding date.*

*  *You have known someone who has had one belt buckle bigger than your fist.*

*  *You aren't surprised to find movie rental, ammunition, and bait all in the same store.*

*  *A Mercedes Benz is not a status symbol. A Ford F350 4x4 is.*

*  *You know everything goes better with Ranch.*

*  *You actually get these jokes and are "fixin' " to send them to your friends.*

*  (and my ultimate favorite...)*

*  *Finally, you are 100% Texan if you have ever heard this*

*conversation:*

*  "You wanna coke?"*

*  "Yeah."*

*  "What kind?"*

*  "Dr. Pepper."*


----------



## licia (Aug 19, 2005)

It must not be as far as I thought from Florida to Texas!! I understand some of those.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, heard most of those, that's why I had to move home to Michigan - I just didn't fit in!  


John


----------



## mudbug (Aug 19, 2005)

If you are from Tennessee, like HH is, you understand most of these.  He used to drink a lot of grape "Cokes".


----------



## crewsk (Aug 19, 2005)

Hubby drinks a lot of Mellow Yellow "Cokes", I have to plan TC's birthday parities around a football schedule, I measure distance in minutes, I'm waiting on a special occasion to use the 2 packs of Little Smokies that are in my freezer right now, & most of the others ring true as well. And I've never even been to Texas!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

Soooooooo, we're not the only weirdos in the world


----------



## crewsk (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey, we're not weird, we're exceptional!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

Yes we are, crewsk


----------



## mudbug (Aug 19, 2005)

reminds me of some lines from a favorite song (That's Right You're Not From Texas) by Lyle Lovett:

...and the women all are beautiful
and the men will buy your beer for free


----------



## middie (Aug 19, 2005)

hey i know and understand all of these. my father lives in ft. worth ! lol


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 19, 2005)

You forgot the ultimate 2nd part after can you pronounce Mexia .... can you pronounce Waxahachie??  


Michael


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 20, 2005)

Good one Michael!!


----------

